# Jack Russell's Available for Adoption!



## rcravey (Dec 12, 2008)

I have 6 male Jack Russell's at my house and desperately need to get the fosters adopted. Two of the JR's are my own and four are fosters (through Russell Rescue Inc). One of the fosters has someone ready to adopt him as soon as he is old enough to be neutered. The remaining three are absolutely precious and so deserving of a good home. 

You can see Skip, Gus, and Snowflake on the Texas Russell Rescue Blog.

Thanks for viewing!


----------

